# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Abonnement ok mais le numéro gratuit non

## Adu

Salut !

Je viens de m'abonner pour un an, avec le numéro d'octobre offert ... Mais on me demande de le payer pour pouvoir le télécharger (mon compte affiche pourtant que je suis abonné jusqu'au 01/14.
Une idée pour avoir mon numéro offert ?
EDIT : et comment je fais pour les avoir aussi sur mon Android ? J ai voulu ajouter mon compte sur le téléphone, on me dit : le compte existe pas, voulez-vous le lier à ce téléphone ? J'ai dis oui, mais pas de magazines téléchargeable, et le numéro supplémentaire que j'ai acheté (sur minecraft) est payant sur mon téléphone alors que je l'ai acheté sur mon PC  ::huh::

----------


## Adu

Personne pour me répondre ?  ::'(:

----------


## Adu

Je me sens seul, vais finir par devenir schyzo à force de me parler à moi-même

----------


## Flad

Tente la FAQ correspondant à ton OS (topics épinglés), Ivan vient de dépanner un canard avec un souci sur Ipad y a pas 5min  :;):

----------

